
Show HN: My boot-strapped robotics side project, HoverBot.io - adamweld
https://hoverbot.io/
======
detaro
More offerings in the small brushless class, I like it :)

I kind of miss a video. I assume it behaves similar to other offerings in the
same size, but video (outdoors and indoors at that size) would help. As would
some text comparing it with alternatives and why I should buy yours and not
e.g. a FlexRC MiniOwl (I'd guess yours is lighter but easier to break, but
that is a guess)

Also, shipping costs? Shipping to non-US locations? (maybe I missed a page
about that)

~~~
adamweld
The video is at the top of the page but it's a slideshow and not super clear.
I'll have to make it a bit more obvious.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xoSHdMIMYU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xoSHdMIMYU)

Good point on the comparison - I'll have to add that.

Shipping is $10 flat rate for US, and we ask non-US customers to contact us
and pay the exact postage - will streamline later.

------
billconan
how do you make carbo fiber frame yourself?

~~~
adamweld
We have a Taiwanese ex-pat CNC the carbon fiber parts for us.

